# LOOK OUT AZ Uber drivers.



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Gotta make this quick b/c I need to pull weeds but its a need to know heads up!

I just received so info through a reliable Taxi contact that a AZ Dept. of Weights and Measures employee is reaching out to Taxi drivers in the Phx, Tempe, Scottsdale area to send her cell phone video of UberX and Lyft drivers loading and unloading customers without a AZDWM sticker on the window. She wants the video and the license plate number.

I would have shaken it off as rumor but the info he sent me included her name, official state email, number and office address. It looks pretty legit.

The State DMW employee is asking the info to be sent to her at:

Michele Mellott
Arizona Dept. of Weights and Measures
4425 W. Olive Av.
Glendale, AZ 85302
[email protected]
602-771-4934

This is public info on a public employee and a public office so I'm not violating anyone's privacy.

She is looking for you, so be careful.


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

This happened to me on Saturday the 20th. A cabbie was taking pictures or possibly a video of my license plate and passenger getting into the car. I have not received anything as of yet, but will be on the look out.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

How are they gonna prove:
1) the car is Ubering.
2) persons loading/unloading are Customers.

now, I can't even take my sisters to the f%#king airport?
come to think of it, I don't have any sister...


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't have a problem with that as long they don't start following me at night. Then things might go from casual to a chambered round in a .45.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Gotta make this quick b/c I need to pull weeds but its a need to know heads up!
> 
> I just received so info through a reliable Taxi contact that a AZ Dept. of Weights and Measures employee is reaching out to Taxi drivers in the Phx, Tempe, Scottsdale area to send her cell phone video of UberX and Lyft drivers loading and unloading customers without a AZDWM sticker on the window. She wants the video and the license plate number.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok, so I wanted to do a follow up on this. My next door neighbor is a 12 year veteran of the Phoenix PD. I've had several conversations with him about Uber, and what is going on with it, over the past few days. He originally said that he barely knew what Uber was, it isn't something that Phoenix PD cares about. They aren't pulling Uber drivers over. They aren't citing us. They simply don't care. So long as we don't end up swinging hammers at passengers, its just not on their radar, and to the best of his knowledge, W&M isn't really in play either. The only reason an Uber driver would be pulled over or cited would be for legitimate traffic violations.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> How are they gonna prove:
> 1) the car is Ubering.
> 2) persons loading/unloading are Customers.
> 
> ...


Great question. I guess the cops are profiling.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

See this thread for AZ tickets

https://uberpeople.net/threads/growth-number-of-drivers-vs-passengers-which-one-is-more.1656/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Looked at the thread chi1, it is absurdly short on details. Also, notice the thing is from W&M, not police. I'd love to know how he got that, what the case # is, and such. If it was based purely on a cab driver reporting it, then it won't stand up in court.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Also, notice the thing is from W&M, not police.


I've not heard of any enforcement from local PDs in AZ, just from W&M. I'd asked
@John about the tickets, but he never responded.
I've heard of other drivers in AZ getting pics taken off their vehicle registration plates. But there is no confirmation of any enforcement as a result of these pics.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, thats the rumor. Unfortunately, a picture of people getting out of a car does not = guilt. Its just a picture of people getting out of a car. W&M has to prove there was a violation, which they cant do. That is why Uber has no problem paying the fine. They'll get that money back.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

They might just be trying to get numbers to then go ask the police for enforcement.

What about license plates being reported to insurers? Has anyone encountered that?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> View attachment 1629


Even without audio this is perhaps one of the funniest video clips I have ever seen!

As far as enforcement goes ... I agree Phoenix and probably all valley police done care about uber. W&M are the ones doing the enforcement, and their resources are limited. They will come after you though if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Also, if someone files a complaint against you (ie cabbie with a cell video) you will still have to appear and answer the complaint. Even if you are found not responsible, have fun taking a day off work to go lie your ass off to a government official. And if you ignore the complaint, I'm pretty sure they find you responsible by default and you pay.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is my tweet from April:










I'd been looking for this website for a while now. I still don't know who is behind this, and what's their goal. All the cars on the database are from DC Area.

http://rideforhire.com


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

https://who.is/whois/https://rideforhire.com


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> https://who.is/whois/https://rideforhire.com


It really doesn't tell us anything about who Really is behind this.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*The Black Car Company That People Love to Hate*

*http://nextcity.org/forefront/view/the-black-car-company-that-people-love-to-hate*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It really doesn't tell us anything about who Really is behind this.


Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: Dona Burney
Registrant Organization: NA
Registrant Street: 3629 Sentara Way
Registrant City: Virginia Beach
Registrant State/Province: VA
Registrant Postal Code: 23452
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.7574166627
Registrant Phone Ext:


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Dona Burney, a 30-year taxi driver


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Dona Burney, a 30-year taxi driver


Dona Burney represents a group of DC Taxi drivers that tries to influence the legislator.

Here is the transcript of her speech (starts at page 7)

http://dctaxi.dc.gov/sites/default/files/dc/sites/dc taxi/page_content/attachments/Hearing Transcrirpt 4-30-14.pdf


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Dona Burney, a 30-year taxi driver


Yes, Donna Burney is active in DC cab driver causes!
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...ther-changes/2012/01/11/gIQA5GFKrP_story.html


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Dona Burney represents a group of DC Taxi drivers that tries to influence the legislator.
> 
> Here is the transcript of her speech (starts at page 7)
> 
> http://dctaxi.dc.gov/sites/default/files/dc/sites/dc taxi/page_content/attachments/Hearing Transcrirpt 4-30-14.pdf


Her speech in fact mentions
http://rideforhire.com/


----------

